# Art Asylum 1701 Enterprise is out



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

While out of town, I went by a specialty shop and they were in the process of unpacking their latest shipment when I spotted one of the AA 1701's just being unpacked from a shipping carton. I purchased it on the spot.

Here's what I think of it.

First off, it's quite different from Thomas's prototype that I saw last July in San Diego. The secondary hull is much smaller and "squished" into an oval when viewed from the front and rear. The deflector ring assembly behind the sensor dish actually flares outward going forward instead of being in an inward conical angle.

The smaller secondary hull also causes the engines pylons to be mounted lower, which in turn causes the engine pods to ride lower in relation to the saucer. The engine pods are also split horizontally, with top and bottom halves and a nice, long open seam dividing the red pennant and registry number on each nacelle.

The rest of the ship is not too bad off. The saucer looks pretty good, with the exception of three small, engraved 1/4" circles on the underside in the 8:30, 11:30 and 2:30 positions (reminiscent of the AMT "dimples").

No gridlines here. The wingtip navigation lights are red and green on both top and bottom. There are voices and sound effects to go along with the blinking lights and lit up power domes on the engines. The navigation lights cycle on and off at a very rapid rate, and the bridge dome and lower dome both light up.

This is the production version only. No option for the pilot versions (evidently, they will be sold separately in their own packaging).

Overall, it's still not too bad, but a little disappointing, nonetheless. Definitely not up to par with the other AA ship offerings

Sorry, no pictures, yet. The computer I'm using doesn't have photoshop or any way for me to edit pictures. I will be back home in a few days, so I will post some photos then, unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

It's amazing how they can take a nearly perfect master pattern and screw it up like that. I had pretty high hopes for this replica.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Typical Art Asylum butchery. Another product of their's I will not buy. Let's see how the screw up the re-release of the Refit E from the Wrath of Khan.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tsk Tsk Tsk guys....  
At least AA is STILL continuing to make Star Trek products. I for one am going to get the 1701. :thumbsup:


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, that is up to you. I won't waste the money.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

"Typical Art Asylum Butchery"?

Well, some Art Asylum stuff, like their TOS Phaser has been compared to the very pricey Master Replicas piece and found to be pretty good.

http://www.therpf.com/index.php?showtopic=127619&hl=phaser

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Good point, Huzz. They're NX-01 is pretty darned accurate, too. Pics of their Refit looked excellent, as well. Haven't seen their E-E, but the one pic I've seen of that looks pretty nice. 

And the Phaser they produced is DaBomb! I need to get another one, as a matter of fact and replace the battery in the first one. :thumbsup: 




TGel63 said:


> Well, that is up to you. I won't waste the money.


And it's up to you not to buy whatever you don't want, as well. I'll definitely pick up their Refit, tho will wait to see what this TOS 1701 looks like in person before putting money out for it. I trust what Trek Ace says, so won't be ordering one from an online source as I'd originally planned to.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Good point, Huzz. They're NX-01 is pretty darned accurate, too. Pics of their Refit looked excellent, as well. Haven't seen their E-E, but the one pic I've seen of that looks pretty nice.
> 
> And the Phaser they produced is DaBomb! I need to get another one, as a matter of fact and replace the battery in the first one. :thumbsup:



I love their phaser too, it's a lot better than many MUCH higher priced replicas available over the years, and the NX lighting effects were pretty cool for $19.99. I'll be curious to see how the lights look, I can forgive a few inaccuracies if it looks cool overall. And it's still cheaper than most aftermarket lighting kits alone.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I'll definitely pick up their Refit, tho will wait to see what this TOS 1701 looks like in person before putting money out for it. .


I have looked high and low for a retailer that carries the ships. None of the retailers listed on AA's site has them. Where will you go to see it in person? Maybe there is a same retailer in my area


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll correct myself and say their figures of Trek characters are fantastic, I will get the WOK figures from them. But their ships leave alot to be desired IMO only.

Locally, you might try a Newberry Comics, if you have one. They usually carry all the AA stuff.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think my local shop may get the AA TOS 1701 so I may be able to offer some first-hand observations. If I pick up one, I'll certainly post some pics. Although it may be a while before I can get my hands on one here and get you those pics.

Huzz


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

TGel63 said:


> I'll correct myself and say their figures of Trek characters are fantastic, I will get the WOK figures from them. But their ships leave alot to be desired IMO only.
> 
> Locally, you might try a Newberry Comics, if you have one. They usually carry all the AA stuff.


Thanks, sadly, we don't have a Newberry Comic's store.
I did look at the comic stores we do have though. Still no ships. I really wonder how AA manages to stay in business since they don't advertise on Sat. morning cartoons and in other kid/collector related media. I would have never known about them if I didn't frequent the forums.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Boy, sounds like the old playmates toy is more accurate.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

I know it's atoy, not a model, but I was dissapointed by the HUGE seam lines on this ship. The paint colour also seems very dark.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Old_McDonald said:


> I have looked high and low for a retailer that carries the ships. None of the retailers listed on AA's site has them. Where will you go to see it in person? Maybe there is a same retailer in my area


I got lucky and caught one locally at a comic/collectibles shop here in the local Little Rock area. Haven't seen one since, so will be trying to order thru an online distributor when I get around to ordering one. They pop up on e-Bay all the time, too.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I got lucky and caught one locally at a comic/collectibles shop here in the local Little Rock area. Haven't seen one since, so will be trying to order thru an online distributor when I get around to ordering one. They pop up on e-Bay all the time, too.


Thanks, I take it that you have seen one and are planning to buy one. 

To all, anyone who can post pics of a production example is greatly appreciated. All retailers are showing the prototype I believe.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Waiting to see what Thomas thinks of it....


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have the Phaser, NX-01, E-A, and E-E. I am pretty happy with them all, I would like another E-A so I can repaint it. The E-E looks great and IIRC REL says that (to a certain degree) he used it for reference in painting his 1/650th.
Griff, you said that you hadn't seen the E-E, so here is my E-E
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/Aa-E02.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/Aa-E01.jpg
NX-01 / E-A
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/HPIM1775.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o176/d_jedi1/Enterprise048.jpg


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I picked mine up yesterday. I was on the hook for it since I had it on pre-order.

Initial impressions are that it is somewhat disappointing given how nice Thomas Sassaer's protoype was. When I look at this I just cannot see the rationale behind the changes made. A larger and more correctly cylindrical secondary hull would also have allowed for more space for the batteries and circuitry. The nacelles are indeed a bit too low in relation to the saucer and to my eye they also look spaced a bit too far apart. I do like, though, that the nacelles are correctly aligned and do not droop like many of the old AMT kits did. Well, at least the nacelle alignment is fine on the one I got.

The running lights flash too quickly, but thats really nitpicking. I like the sound f/x even though a little more clarity would be appreciated. A few more sound f/x would have been nice too as the ones included are somewhat brief. OTH the white lights of the upper and lower sensor domes are really bright particularly in a room with all the lights out.

My final beef is that the parts' seams are so apparent and a bit uneven in spots. Mind you a decent modeler should be able to fix up some of those. If a decal set were available for this scale then one could go right ahead a clean up even more little gaffes with a thorough repaint.

Still we are looking at a toy here rather than a model kit and one quite different in price from the MR TOS _Enterprise_ replica, and even that one isn't free of goofs from what I've seen and read online. Looked at in that context while it still could have been better I know that if I'd had something like this AA _E_ replica available to me when I was 11 or 12 years old I'd have freaked with joy. Because in the end it still looks decent on display and those lights and sounds do bring it to life. The little boy in me still gets hyped up at the sight and sounds of the real starship _Enterprise._ And while falling short in some respects this toy still reaches me on a deep level that brings a stupid grin to my face.

And in fairness part of its appeal is that unlike many other collectibles this one is reasonably and fairly priced.

Now I just have to restrain myself from running through the house with this thing held aloft and me humming _Star Trek_ music. That would really be a sign of full fledged geekdom. :lol:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> The little boy in me still gets hyped up at the sight and sounds of the real starship _Enterprise._ And while falling short in some respects this toy still reaches me on a deep level that brings a stupid grin to my face.
> 
> And in fairness part of its appeal is that unlike many other collectibles this one is reasonably and fairly priced.
> 
> Now I just have to restrain myself from running through the house with this thing held aloft and me humming _Star Trek_ music. That would really be a sign of full fledged geekdom. :lol:


Completely and in TOTAL agreement! :thumbsup: 
Here's a pic if any are interested.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Can someone post some out ot the box pics? I'd like to see a closeup on the flaws everyone keeps bringing up.

TIA


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What's the length of the ship?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It's about 15-1/8" L x 6-5/8" W x 3-5/8" H.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> It's about 15-1/8" L x 6-5/8" W x 3-5/8" H.


Wow! That's a pretty large scale model, then! Thanks for the measurements! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't have a digital camera or I would post pictures. Sorry. But pics can be seen in a thread in the Arts forum of the TBBS.

At about 15in. it's actually a nice size and not far off from the old AMT kit. I'd actually been afraid it would have been as small as the Bandai refit _E_ from a couple of years ago.

On that point I think this AA _E_ is better value than the Bandai _E._ the Bandai _E_ was indeed more faithful in overall detail and execution but it was much smaller and _a lot more_ money than the AA _E._

I'd reccommend the AA _E,_ but it really does depend on what you expect. Keep in mind this is a toy rather than a model kit or collectible replica and likely targeted for a somewhat less discerning/demanding market than eagle eyed fans.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Thanks I'll pass.
....Keep in mind it's a toy ?
Do they really think kids are buying these 40 years after the show debuted ?
They know damn well who's buying the product and it's not kids.
There's no excuse for production shortcuts and inacurate modeling and prototyping... just greed.
again... I'll pass.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

My friend ended up getting one at the local Toy Vault and I had a look at it. It is by far the most underwhelming of the AA ships I have seen. He ended up taking it back he was that disappointed in the production shortcuts. 

With Thomas doing the prototype, I was almost encouraged AA might do better this time, but nope.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

And that's life in the corporate toy market.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well, I know this will be an unpopular comment.... but that's what you get when you design something here and then ship it off to the lowest bidder in a foreign country. Its the same thing that happened to the PL Refit. Thomas' plans were accurate to 99.9% but the manufacturer took liberties and shortcuts and QC was low. PL gave them 3 or more chances to correct the issues, Thomas sent exhaustive, detailed notes, photo references with callouts and made himself available to them for questions... and yet they still couldn't get it right.

The PL Refit _should've_ been the end-all, be-all of Refit kits, and it _could have_ been... if only another _10% worth of effort and attention to detail had been put in._ I mean why bother to do all that R&D, hire all these experts to make exhaustive plans and masters... only to cheap out by shipping it off to mediochre manufacturers who don't care about the product enough to carry all that effort to fruition. They simply do not _get it._ 

I believe its the same case here. 80% of the way is "good enough" for these outsourced companies because they don't have to do it good, they only have to do it cheap. And they are in huge demand right now, so there is little motivation for quality. They are getting rich and we are being let down. The toy companies blame "the soft toy/model market" when its really their crappy products that we won't accept that are to blame.

If that was really the case, why are companies like Tamiya, Hasegawa and Bandai making money? Because they understand their market, have values and pride... and therefore make high quality products that satisfy.

I would gladly pay a little more for a better product. I believe most of us would. And do.

Sadly these companies will just _never_ get it. They are mired down in the "Corporate Way." Mass market mediocrity and the lowest bidder are king with these cardboard-souled bureaucrats.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Agreed, but still we occasionally get little gems like the PL 1/1000th 1701.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I wonder how AA was able to get away without having to imprint the "Paramount" name somewhere on the toy like PL had to do on the models


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Agreed, but still we occasionally get little gems like the PL 1/1000th 1701.



Yep. :thumbsup: Nothing's 100%, even mistakes. Then again that kit was a LOT simpler. They also had, in their hands, a _physical master_ and not just blueprints and reference photos.

Still, they did screw up on the D-7 with that mis-aligned neck boom.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

A question for all of you who have both the AA ships and the Corgi diecast. Based on what you know now, if you could re-live the decision to buy again, which would you go with? The Diecast or AA ships? I can't afford both and I can only see pics of the prototypes, not real life production examples. I'm trying to decided which way to go.

AA seems to be concentrating on only the Enterprises.
Corgi is giving us more variety with the adversary and other Fed. starships but are much smaller in size.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd go Corgi over AA. That is, if you can live with the big trademark stamps they put on their toys.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Stamping their name on the models?!?!

Ya know, I hope I live long enough to see Paramount get bought out, the jerks laid off, and some day in the not too distant future when someone ask "What is Paramount?", I can respond that it's just no one. Nothing but something that personifies arrogance !! They were no one and glad to see them gone.

I am absolutely amazed that the lates ship in the star trek world wasn't named the U.S.S. Paramount instead of the Titan.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Agreed, but still we occasionally get little gems like the PL 1/1000th 1701.


Very true.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I assume AA gets test shots and the like along the way. If they are paying to produce it, don't they get the ultimate judgement on what makes it into the box? I've got the Corgi Enterprise, but I'll be interested in checking out the AA one as well. It's still just a toy. But I like toys!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

by the way, people have recieved "The Cage" versions of the ship.....

http://masterreplicas.com/forum/showthread.php?t=532

Nobody was expecting this. Everyone was expecting the normal E.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I ordered mine from New Force back in Feb. Hope to receive which ever one real soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Apparantly it is a mystery why this cage version shipped at all according to the guy who got it. We will just have to see if others get more.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This is interesting... if this is the actual toy. Notice the deflector cowling is correct.











This has me wondering if that other toy is a bad batch with the cowling assembled backwards?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Ugh... it isn't. Never mind...












Its too bad because the rest of the thing looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

There are things on the AA _E_ that really impress me and some things that just baffle me as to why it was changed.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, there are guys who'll accurize the AA phaser, so maybe they'll offer the same service for this. :freak: 

What a weird deflector cowling.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I wonder what those dots on the underside of the saucer are for?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Screw hole covers, most likley.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Maybe they are buttons for sound effects!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nova Designs said:


> I wonder what those dots on the underside of the saucer are for?



Weird. Those dots aren't even spaced evenly. This looks like the ship from the first black and white pilot. I've seen it on last DVD from TOS DVD set.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Screw hole covers, most likley.


Agreed.

But seems like they could have found a better way then using screws.

I expect caps over screws on 1/18 airplanes you buy at Walmart.
Not a little Trek E ship. Oh well, overall I still look forward to it coming in the mail soon. It is ripe for improving on, certainly many here will do so.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

You can find good phots of the Art Asylum 1701 here:

http://www.therpf.com/index.php?showtopic=128395

Huzz


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm content with mine, but I would havebeen willing to pay about another 20 bucks for something more faithfully executed and closer to Thomas' very nice prototype.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ditto what Warped9 said. I'm probably going to pick up mine tomorrow from the local shop. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> Ditto what Warped9 said. I'm probably going to pick up mine tomorrow from the local shop.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


what local shop would that be? I can't find a store locally that carries them.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

With "The Cage" version I wonder if they'll have sound f/x from the Pike era. After all it would make sense.

_"Engage... Time warp factor 7._


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Old Macdonald - Timemasters, Kenmount Road, St. John's, Newfoundland, Canada. Right next to the Wendy's burger joint. Call 709 754-3654.

Huzz


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, the whole bridge effects sounded different too.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

And the deflector alarm as well as the transporter.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> Old Macdonald - Timemasters, Kenmount Road, St. John's, Newfoundland, Canada. Right next to the Wendy's burger joint. Call 709 754-3654.
> 
> Huzz


Thanks, I may have to do that. I really wished I live in a place with more stores that carry these cool toys.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I just checked it out at Newbury Comics. It's a pretty nice toy, but I'm not going to be spending $40 for one. Maybe if they have a sale, I'll pick one up. The seam lines aren't the worse, but the deflector housing is off, and the construction detail is on the clunky side. The Corgi effort might be better overall. If it were $25-30, I might've picked it up. But not $40.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

New Force comics is selling it for 25 bucks plus shipping. 
Just an example. 

There will be deals if you look around.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Ah. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I got mine from New Force. It is the production version. I am very happy with it. One feature it has that I didn't know about ... when you hold down the bridge button, all the lights come on, and stay on, indefinitely until you press the button to turn off. Very cool.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Got mine today as well!!! :thumbsup: 
Beautiful BTW


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

A friend of mine has the Corgi replica and I wasn't impressed, primarily because the replica looks more like FJ's blueprints of the _Connie_-class rather than the TOS _E._ In that regard and also because of the larger size I much prefer the AA effort even with its flaws.

One thing I'd really like to see is a good replica of the TOS shuttlecraft _Galileo,_ something we've never had and something we might have gotten if Polar lights had survived.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

I agree with Warped 9. I've got both the Corgi and the AA TOS E - the Corgi isn't the worst TOS E that I've seen, but the detailing isn't that great and the inboard intercoolers on the warp nacelles were installed backwards. For the price, size and features, the AA TOS E is a pretty good deal. 

Regarding the Galilieo, what about the Johnny Lightning version? Too small?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

My wife and I picked up my Art Asylum enterprise yesterday. As its apparently a father's day gift, I was permitted to inspect it for just five minutes before it got whisked away to some hiding spot until the appointed time.

While there are a few things about it that I don't like, there are many more things about it that I do like - a lot. For me, the cool factor significantly outweighs any bad points.

I really like the old warp engine sound effect!!

Cheers!

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The more pics I see of it, the more I like it.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> While there are a few things about it that I don't like, there are many more things about it that I do like - a lot. For me, the cool factor significantly outweighs any bad points.
> 
> I really like the old warp engine sound effect!!
> 
> Huzz


Exactly. I, too, love those warp engine sound f/x. I just wish they were a bit longer.

I've got the TOS f/x CD and it would be cool to be able to add extra sounds to this "toy."


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Well I lucked out an located one today, I must say I rather think the pluses outweigh the minuses, I think its pretty cool.


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

I got my AA/DST 1701 last week. A great toy for $25 from NewForce. I've already ordered another.

Overall it's more than worth the money. There were some blemishes in the paint job here and there. Some of the screw holes and seams are a bit unsightly and I'd wished they'd done something different, but that doesn't bother me too much. The lack of grids is very nice. The stay on lighting is great. The pulsing nacelle ends are also fun, as are all the sounds. The fact that it comes off the stand so easily and the hole to attach the ship to the stand is small is very nice.

One thing that sort of bugs me though is that some of the overall dimensions and shapes seem off. The saucer seems too small. When I compare the ratio of the size of the saucer to the nacelles on the AA/DST version, it's much different that on the MR version. The part behind the sensor dish is the wrong shape and the secondary hull looks a bit off. Some of the windows on the B/C deck aren't in the right spot (the small round windows near, but not at, the front are too low). Finally, the nacelles look to be a bit too low. I don't think these are all nit-picky things, but I also think that for a $25 "toy" they are pretty minor.

One thought I had was to get another and do a minor modification by painting the approriate windows with some sort of reflective paint to give them the illusion of being illuminated. I saw on this board (I think) a long time ago a guy did something like that with bits of reflective tape.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Has anyone here tried painting their E-E with a dullcoat or future floorwax to see if the "stained" colors blend in better with the hull color? Just curious.

I like mine, considering what I paid for it but the hull's various colors seem a little...well dulled or something and seem like they a little over done....not subtle like on the movie.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Can someone post pics of it with the lights on (the ship lights)?


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I picked up mine today... Opened the beastie. For what it is, it is good but the screw covers are an eye sore. I now have it on display. I would like to have the lights on longer though.

Rob


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Hold the button down for five seconds.
Lights will stay on until you press the button again.


Pics with lights on and a movie are at the AA forum.....

http://artasylum.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=3119cbe5192547d8ee5971c6358f994e&topic=1029.0


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Oh, the five second press!! Sweet.


Thanks
Rob


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link CD!


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

I received mine today.

Yeah, it is far from perfect, but for the money, I am happy.

Spent a significant amount of time running around the house with it.

My wife has confirmation that I am nuts. I wish there was a way to select which sound clip you were going to get, rather than cycling though them. I really need to warp engine sound to stay on while I am running around, lol.

Any confirmation on how to order the pilot version, or if it is really avaialble other than the one guy who seems to have got one by mistake?

I want one of those, too. I wonder what sound clips will be in that? Pike talking?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No it was Kirk talking.I guess you would have to specify "The Cage" version.I sent it back and am waiting for the regular one that I wanted.Alexander


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know how to get a "Cage" version, but I've seen the "Where No Man Has Gone Before" version for sale.

I know it's wrong, but I want my WNMHGB Enterprise to have the Cage bridge markings. *sigh* As long as I get my nifty nacelle vents, I guess... She Who Is My Wife is starting to shake her head at all the toys of "the same ship" I have on my desk.

BTW, my .02: The AA TOS Ent is quite handsome lady. She's not perfect, but she's $40. The MR Ent isn't perfect either and she's way more than $40.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

wpthomas said:


> She Who Is My Wife is starting to shake her head at all the toys of "the same ship" I have on my desk.


Boy can I relate to that!


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

wpthomas said:


> BTW, my .02: The AA TOS Ent is quite handsome lady. She's not perfect, but she's $40. The MR Ent isn't perfect either and she's way more than $40.



The question then arises: is the MR version 50 times better than the AA version?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

James B. Elliott said:


> The question then arises: is the MR version 50 times better than the AA version?



There *is* a point of diminishing returns but it's just over the event horizon.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

wpthomas said:


> She Who Is My Wife is starting to shake her head at all the toys of "the same ship" I have on my desk.


:lol: ..my wife, my family, my friends, my staff, my neighbors, my pets...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That's why I'm not married.Got mine today,very nice!Alexander


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Got mine yesterday, it's really nice but is it me or is the hull just a bit dark in color?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ I thought so as well. Overall there's more I like than dislike, but I can't escape a measure of disappointment in things that could easily have been done better and more correctly.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Is there enough "right" with the product that it would be a good starting point for an accurate replica? Or, is there an ERTL-esque degree of re-engineering to be done?


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

TrekFX said:


> Is there enough "right" with the product that it would be a good starting point for an accurate replica? Or, is there an ERTL-esque degree of re-engineering to be done?


I suppose it would depend on one's skill in making those kind of modifications. Since this is a toy, not a model, one would definitely have to go at it with a dremel to remove anything or any section - and then - one would have to find the parts. I'm not even sure what scale this ship is. It's bigger than Polar Lights but not quite as big as the ERTL kit.

Personally, I think it's nice enough to put on a better stand and display it along side the E-E and the upcoming E refit. I'm hoping they will come out with the Reliant and the other E's before they call it quits.

I'm planning on putting mine up on a brass rod / walnut stand all in a row. It's nice enough to the casual observer to be impressed.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I believe the scale was intended to be 1/750.


----------

